# can the toroidal dish be used with any reciever?



## markfarina (Aug 17, 2004)

can you use the toroidial t55 & t90 with this receiver? i hear you can pick up multiple satellite stations with any receiver. is that true? i was looking around the web and came across it on www.digware.com.

can someone explain?


----------

